# processing time of 300 visa



## MrsSyed (Mar 27, 2017)

hi I applied for partner visa subclass 300 in august 2016,i have gone through medical and all other document submission,need to know what is the processing time of partner visa approval furthermore kindly confirm can I apply for visit visa during this time period? will visit visa effect my partner visa or not? waiting for kind response.Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Prospective Marriage Visa Applications are taking 12 - 15 months at the moment.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsSyed said:


> hi I applied for partner visa subclass 300 in august 2016,i have gone through medical and all other document submission,need to know what is the processing time of partner visa approval furthermore kindly confirm can I apply for visit visa during this time period? will visit visa effect my partner visa or not? waiting for kind response.Thanks


You can always apply for a visitor visa. Some people get them, possibly most people, but some do not. We got a 12 month one.


----------



## MrsSyed (Mar 27, 2017)

*reply*



Jeremy Hooper said:


> Prospective Marriage Visa Applications are taking 12 - 15 months at the moment.


thnx for kind response,kindly inform can I apply for visit visa now or shd wait for partner visa


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsSyed said:


> hi I applied for partner visa subclass 300 in august 2016,i have gone through medical and all other document submission,need to know what is the processing time of partner visa approval furthermore kindly confirm can I apply for visit visa during this time period? will visit visa effect my partner visa or not? waiting for kind response.Thanks


Current PMV and Partner Processing times are shown at https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times (Last updated: 14 March 2017) as:

Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300). 75% of applications are processed in 12 months. Another 15% can take up to 17 months, with a further 10% taking over 17 months.

Partner Visa (subclass 820). 75% of applications are processed in 18 months. Another 15% can take up to 20 months, with a further 10% taking over 20 months.
Partner Visa (subclass 801). 75% of applications are processed in 16 months. Another 15% can take up to 20 months, with a further 10% taking over 20 months.

Partner (Provisional) Visa (subclass 309). 75% of applications are processed in 11 months. Another 15% can take up to 15 months, with a further 10% taking over 15 months.
Partner Visa (subclass 100). 75% of applications are processed in 15 months. Another 15% can take up to 23 months, with a further 10% taking over 23 months.

_There are suggestions that an increase in the number of low quality applications is increasing processing times. This might be caused by the Visa price increases, with more applications now being done by individuals, and not by Migration agents._


----------



## MrsSyed (Mar 27, 2017)

why it is taking too much time?where everything is genuine and fair,we are husband and wife since July 2016 living apart from each other,to live without spouse is always very difficult. We married right after 3 months of my mother in law death,because my husband was very depressed at her sudden death and wants a partner to share his sorrows and grief but its getting very hard for him to live alone in such situation where he misses his mother every moment ,unfortunately I am not with him at this tough situation where he badly needs me to talk about her mother and i can listen and give him support to bear this loss.God forbidden if he suffers any mental or psychological problem,who is going to be responsible for it?All required documents are attached in our application,we can provide embassy any document or proof showing our relation genuine and true.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, there are still tens of thousands of genuine couples in the pipeline as well and I'm sure most if not all ask the same question.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

MrsSyed said:


> thnx for kind response,kindly inform can I apply for visit visa now or shd wait for partner visa


Apply. If you wait for the partner visa to be granted you won't need a visitor visa anyway.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsSyed said:


> hi I applied for partner visa subclass 300 in august 2016





MrsSyed said:


> we are husband and wife since July 2016 living apart from each other,to live without spouse is always very difficult. We married right after 3 months of my mother in law death


Have you notified them that you are married. The 300 visa is for couples that are NOT married, but plan to marry after the 300 is granted.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

MrsSyed said:


> why it is taking too much time?where everything is genuine and fair,we are husband and wife since July 2016 living apart from each other,to live without spouse is always very difficult. We married right after 3 months of my mother in law death,because my husband was very depressed at her sudden death and wants a partner to share his sorrows and grief but its getting very hard for him to live alone in such situation where he misses his mother every moment ,unfortunately I am not with him at this tough situation where he badly needs me to talk about her mother and i can listen and give him support to bear this loss.God forbidden if he suffers any mental or psychological problem,who is going to be responsible for it?All required documents are attached in our application,we can provide embassy any document or proof showing our relation genuine and true.


They receive a lot of applications and there are only so many that they can grant in a year. The waiting time has increased a lot due more people applying in a year than places available.


----------



## MrsSyed (Mar 27, 2017)

thnks for replies.we were asked by embassy to provide post wedding photographs which we provided them on time 


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsSyed said:


> thnks for replies.we were asked by embassy to provide post wedding photographs which we provided them on time


You must be waiting on a different visa to the 300 then.


----------



## MrsSyed (Mar 27, 2017)

all respectable members,kindly suggest me can i write email to my CO mentioning all issues facing due to delay in response and to tell how important for me to be with my husband in such situation mentioned above,


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

If you applied for the 300 and got married BEFORE it was granted, then you better notify DIBP amd ask your application to be changed to a 309/100. The 300 is for engaged applicants who are to marry while holding a 300.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsSyed said:


> all respectable members,kindly suggest me can i write email to my CO mentioning all issues facing due to delay in response and to tell how important for me to be with my husband in such situation mentioned above,


They may well reply saying you could always go there to wait with your partner, or your partner could apply for a Visitor Visa, while waiting.

This affects many couples, and I doubt if DIBP would take much notice.

But it seems there may be confusion on which visa you are waiting for, anyway.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

MrsSyed said:


> all respectable members,kindly suggest me can i write email to my CO mentioning all issues facing due to delay in response and to tell how important for me to be with my husband in such situation mentioned above,


DIBP have stated that they do not prioritise visa applications. During my time on this forum (4.5 years) I have only ever seen one application prioritised and it was because the sponsor needed to be in Australia to undergo treatment for cancer.


----------



## Catbear20 (May 6, 2017)

I was ready to wait 12 months or more with my 300 visa and got a surprised last week when i got approved. I filed February 2017 and got my grant letter last April 28 2017. Medical was required after 5 days of applying through paper. Additional Information (a 2nd AFP Police Check from my fiancee and a certificate of no marriage again from me) was asked last march 8 2017. I did not hear anything from then until I got my approval.


----------



## MrsSyed (Mar 27, 2017)

the application type mentioned on IMMI acc as Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801).


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsSyed said:


> the application type mentioned on IMMI acc as Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801).


That application form covers 3 separate visa options.

300 Prospective Marriage visa
309/100 Offshore partner visa
820/801 Onshore partner visa


----------



## Nurse-Chris (Apr 28, 2017)

There is a bit of confusion as to what visa has been lodged and what has since occurred. The PMV criteria is strict.

Must marry within 9 MONTHS of the VISA BEING GRANTED, and not from the date of arrival. 
Must arrive before the date announced on the visa
Must NOT marry prior to first coming to Australia. 

My Pinay visa application was lodged mid Dec 2016, and was granted mid April 2017. Ensure the application is bullet proof. No discrepancies among the forms lodged, No contradictions of statements. Some inconsistencies will only slow down the process, some will have serious ramifications. Don't be slack and assume that this or that will do. The dept has perhaps tens of thousands of applications to run through each year. Make yours count, and consider the workload a CO has by assessing the application. I found the online app to be much faster as it ensures ease with an assessment and software programs can search for key words much easier than wading through 1000's of paper copies.

To note, ensure to stick to the rules. A friend of a mate married just 2 weeks outside of the 9 months. This ended up being a massive headache of unimaginable proportions. Even after enduring 2 tribunals, contacting federal ministers and some $5000 later, his now wife, has been kicked out of the country. Hence another $8000 to reapply for spouse visa, and the heartache of being split up because of assuming the strict rules of Dept can be flouted. Stick to the rules laid down by the DIBP.

NC


----------



## MrsSyed (Mar 27, 2017)

I have granted visa after 11 months.thanks to Allah


----------



## verynewuser (Sep 6, 2017)

MrsSyed said:


> I have granted visa after 11 months.thanks to Allah


Exactly how many days or weeks did it take after when you submitted all the requested documents *after the case officer's last contact* till the visa was granted?


----------



## max7737 (Dec 5, 2016)

It depends how long it takes. Some case officers are pretty active and some take their sweet time. It also depends how long it takes do to the external checks. In my case (Islamabad high commission), first contact was made in November 2017 (application was submitted in March 2017) and again in March 2018 for more docs and I'm still waiting. Since January 2018, they've been telling me they are doing mandatory external checks. You will be lucky to get an early visa grant other wise its a 12 to 18 month stretch!


----------

